# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  salam hormat

## cummink

Salam kenal cummink..balikpapan

----------


## RafflesG

Slam kenal Om Cummink, welcome

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Salam kenal cummink..balikpapan


Welcome to Kois Forum
Plz share all about koi......

----------


## biru

salam kenal juga...






signature

obat foredi gel

----------

